# Hemianthus micranthemoides as a foreground plant???



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

Will Hemianthus micranthemoides work as a foreground plant if I kep it cut short. I want to place in in a corner of my tank and blend it into my glosso where the Glosso isnt growing so well...what do you all think?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It should work, but you will have to trim the Hemianthus now and then. Bright direct light from overhead helps to keep it low. Still, the tendency of Hemianthus is to grow into a bush. Why is the Glosso not growing well in that corner? If it is because the light is low, then the Hemianthus, even though it is more tolerant of low light than Glosso, will want to grow up, rather than horizontally. Perhaps the plant you want is Marselia.


----------



## BJRuttenberg (Sep 25, 2005)

I currently have some Rotala overshadowing it that I am planning on removing.


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

I keep this in a 50 gal with 2.5 wpg as a foreground. You have to keep trimming some shoots as they come up, but I've had it form a nice thick sod.


----------



## Gomer (Feb 2, 2004)

A long time ago, I used HM as a foreground in my 10g. I still have a photojournal of that tank on a website that never got finished

http://hometown.aol.com/auddz/private/index.html


----------



## Sully (Nov 11, 2005)

I think HM, looks great as a foreground plant. It has the perfect green, grows fast, easy to maintain, and stays low if you keep it like that. I think it might even been easier than say glosso. Glosso tends to die after its starts growing over itself. HM finds a way to thrive.

Sully


----------



## Paul Higashikawa (Mar 18, 2004)

My previous set up:



















Excuse for the bad pictures but you should still be able to see the HM in the foreground. Just to give you an idea on what it may look like.


----------

